# First cargo train from China leaves for Karachi



## The Eagle

*First cargo train from China leaves for Karachi*
DAWN.COM — PUBLISHED 11 minutes ago


China and Pakistan have launched a direct rail and sea freight service, with the first cargo train departing from Yunnan, an inland province in southwest China, Xinhua news agency reported.

A cargo train loaded with 500 tonnes of commodities left Kunming, capital of Yunnan, for Karachi on Wednesday, marking the opening of the new route.

"The route helps locals businesses connect with the world market," a representative from the New Silk Road Yunnan Limited said.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804220040329433088

*The service will cut logistics cost by 50 per cent, the news agency reported.*

The service is a part of China's Maritime Silk Road initiative, of which the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor project (CPEC) is an extension.

Pakistan and China kicked off first trade activities under CPEC in October as over a hundred Chinese containers arrived at the Sust port in Hunza, following clearance from customs. The containers were headed to Gwadar.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
45


----------



## Hyde

What a way to welcome this December!

Amazing news, It just reiterates to the fact that we boast about Gwadar so much but Karachi too will be equally integrated with CPEC

It also confirms that such route already exists (if such?) and they all got to do is to upgrade Main Line 1 from Karachi to Peshawar.

The train service is much more cost effective compared to road so this is the future of CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## The Eagle

@Horus @Side-Winder @WAJsal @Sinopakfriend @wanglaokan 

@Aether summed up well that indeed Karachi is into consideration as well as to be actively connected with CPEC route in future as road development is undergoing as well as the Main Line 1 to be upgraded in up-coming phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PakGuns

What the actual f..?? There is nothing such thing as direct railway link from china to pakistan yet...is there railway passing through GB all the way till Karachi?? I did not get it somebody elaborate please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Is there any railway link exist between china and pakistan?


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

The Eagle said:


> @Horus @Side-Winder @WAJsal @Sinopakfriend @wanglaokan
> 
> @Aether summed up well that indeed Karachi is into consideration as well as to be actively connected with CPEC route in future as road development is undergoing as well as the Main Line 1 to be upgraded in up-coming phase.



Dear Friend,

The idea/plan is the upgradation of entire naval infrastructure of Pak and build new ports. 

CPEC is not just about a road... It is The Plan of geoeconomic and geopolitical integeration of Eurasia. In this Plan, your beuatiful people and country plays a vital role.

Have you not heard what Boris Jonson said about Karachi?

Besides, your country will be needing at lead 20 major cities in the coming decades given your population explosion... so where else to build them than on the beautiful Pak Coast...

I will soon write a paper on such matters and put it here on PDF.

All the very best with your development...security needs to become 100% though. Opposing forces will keep using their proxies to spread violence and try to destalise the society.

SPF

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## shah1398

Am lil confused as which route would it follow as I seriously have no idea if any such rail connectivity exists between the two countries. The shipment would have to be offloaded as some point, transposed via road to any nearby railway station in Pakistan but I doubt if it would go directly to Karachi.

@Sinopakfriend My friend can U plz enlighten us which route would it follow as many members here including me are confused as right now there is no direct rail link between China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

The Eagle said:


> *The service will cut logistics cost by 50 per cent*




Excellent! Because on top of war-time strategic value, perhaps this is the key factor - peace-time financial sustainability - for this route to prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## I.R.A

There is no direct railway link between the two countries, it will take considerable time and money before we get there ................ may be the cargo would be trucked once it reaches Pakistan's borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

The fruits of years of cooperation with our best ally China. Very proud moment for both nations!



Sinopakfriend said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> The idea/plan is the upgradation of entire naval infrastructure of Pak and build new ports.
> 
> CPEC is not just about a road... It is The Plan of geoeconomic and geopolitical integeration of Eurasia. In this Plan, your beuatiful people and country plays a vital role.
> 
> Have you not heard what Boris Jonson said about Karachi?
> 
> Besides, your country will be needing at lead 20 major cities in the coming decades given your population explosion... so where else to build them than on the beautiful Pak Coast...
> 
> I will soon write a paper on such matters and put it here on PDF.
> 
> All the very best with your development...security needs to become 100% though. Opposing forces will keep using their proxies to spread violence and try to destalise the society.
> 
> SPF



Couldn't have put it any better bro. We are going to join forces and work for prosperity for our nations and peoples. Those that seek destruction and instability will fail miserably.

PS. Gefeliciteerd met deze ongelofelijke mijlpaal!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## footmarks

I don't understand the financial benefit for pakistan in this. Chinese goods reaching pakistan with 50% reduction in logistics cost will mean nothing for Pakistan unless the goods shipped will now be sold at a price lower than earlier. What did I miss?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

maximuswarrior said:


> The fruits of years of cooperation with our best ally China. Very proud moment for both nations!
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have put it any better bro.
> 
> PS. Gefeliciteerd met deze ongelofelijke mijlpaal!



Bedankt! Het is inderdaad een mooie begin. Groot werk moet nog gedaan worden.

Wens Pak vrienden alle beste!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

CPEC is extremely important for China, we will pay any price to protect it. We will also help Pakistan to build a very strong navy. Pakistan is a precious gift from God for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Rasengan

The train left for the port of Guangzhou then shipped straight to Karachi and further on. It's fifty percent cheaper because they used the train instead of the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Sinopakfriend said:


> Bedankt! Het is inderdaad een mooie begin. Groot werk moet nog gedaan worden.
> 
> Wens Pak vrienden alle beste!!!



Bedankt voor je lovende woorden! We zijn hard op weg naar succes. Veel moet nog gebeuren, maar dat is een formaliteit. Samen gaan we het onmogelijke mogelijk maken.

Pak China relations reaching new heights!



wanglaokan said:


> CPEC is extremely important for China, we will pay any price to protect it. We will also help Pakistan to build a very strong navy. Pakistan is a precious gift from God for China.



We can say the same for our iron brother and precious ally China! Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Rasengan

Brothers the railway link will take time as they will build a long tunnel first to overcome the weather issues. This will become one of the great wonders of the world...and it will test Chinese engineering to the highest level.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## maximuswarrior

Rasengan said:


> Brothers the railway link will take time as they will build a long tunnel first to overcome the weather issues. This will become one of the great wonders of the world...and it will test Chinese engineering to the highest level.



If there is one country on this planet that can pull it off it is our brother China. No doubt about it. Piercing through mountains and seas to achieve success.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rasengan

maximuswarrior said:


> If there is one country on this planet that can pull it off it is our brother China. No doubt about it. Piercing through mountains and seas to reach success.



If there's any country in the world which can complete the project then the Chinese can do it. They did the Three Georges Dam and even though this is far more difficult from an engineering prospective..I have trust in their capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

It was reported in 2014 whereby a project to link Pakistan-China was on table and was discussed and finally started, as of around 1872 KM or so. The feasibility report of such track up-gradation from Karachi to Hawalian is already done that we had Chinese engineers with us in this regard. Taxila Khunjrab track will be connecting China. A bit of glimpse as under:-

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## footmarks

Even the US trusts chinese engineering prowess. 

In movie 2012, the chinese built the modern Noah's ark to rescue humanity. In The martian, chinese rocket was used to resupply the spaceship to mars after the US rocket exploded after take-off. In Gravity, the reenrty module of chinese space station rescued the main protagonist.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

*China, Pakistan launch direct rail and sea freight service*

Foreign

National
35 MINS AGO BY WEB DESK






Direct rail and sea freight service have been launched between Pakistan and China. The service links China’s Yunnan province with Pakistan’s largest city Karachi.

On Wednesday a cargo train loaded with commodities left Kunming in China for Karachi, marking the opening of the new route.

The new service will cut transport cost by 50 per cent.
-----------------
its jus the beginning.... Stay tuned for more.. for now it will be a mix of rail, road & sea freight ..... later it will be full rail link... Insha'Allah..... this thing is becoming a reality now... cant wait to see ... we connecting with Turkey, Iran & others who are interested the same way...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

The feasibility report for Kashgar-Havelian rail link is coming up to $10 billion.. till then the goods will be traveling via road from Kashgar to haveliann dry port. And by rail from there to karachi. it will cost an extra couple days of loading/unloading compared to a rail link with no break of guage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

They should kick start work on this Railway Line Chinese Cargo Will reach Gwadar quickly and will further reduce the cost

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 艹艹艹

Rasengan said:


> Brothers the railway link will take time as they will build a long tunnel first to overcome the weather issues. This will become one of the great wonders of the world...and it will test Chinese engineering to the highest level.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

The


-blitzkrieg- said:


> The feasibility report for Kashgar-Havelian rail link is coming up to $10 billion.. till then the goods will be traveling via road from Kashgar to haveliann dry port. And by rail from there to karachi. it will cost an extra couple days of loading/unloading compared to a rail link with no break of guage.


If there is a train from Kashgar to Karachi, I just can't image it. How convenience is that!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

Rasengan said:


> Brothers the railway link will take time as they will build a long tunnel first to overcome the weather issues. This will become one of the great wonders of the world...and it will test Chinese engineering to the highest level.



We worked together and made* Karakoram highway, *we can do this as well

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Rasengan said:


> Brothers the railway link will take time as they will build a long tunnel first to overcome the weather issues. This will become one of the great wonders of the world...and it will test Chinese engineering to the highest level.


 I've traveled most parts of GB and based on my little knowledge, a rail link won't be an issue till. Chilas.. From there to khubjerab it won't necessarily run parallel to kkh but it's own path with fewer curves. More tunnels and bridges and of course powerful engines to pull the freight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rasengan

Devil Soul said:


> We worked together and made* Karakoram highway, *we can do this as well



In'sha'allah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Any benefit for pakistan ?just asking question. hope people dnt mind.


----------



## Rasengan

-blitzkrieg- said:


> I've traveled most parts of GB and based on my little knowledge, a rail link won't be an issue till. Chilas.. From there to khubjerab it won't necessarily run parallel to kkh but it's own path with fewer curves. More tunnels and bridges and of course powerful engines to pull the freight.



The key challenge will be tunneling through the mountain and building a platform that is earthquake proof as well. The engines would also have to be powerful, however, the Chinese already have that technology. When this is completed not only will this become a great wonder of the world, however, a large chunk of west and central China's exports will go through Pakistan. Western people have been laughing at Chinese ghost cities....but what those idiots don't realize is that China expects its eastern population to move into these areas, therefore new industries will spring up all the way into Pakistan. This is my opinion....I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hareeb

Maxpane said:


> Any benefit for pakistan ?just asking question. hope people dnt mind.


1- Better and quick access to and from GB.
2- Tourism ⇧
3- Trade ⇧
4- Customs/Tolls
5- Lift in standard of living

Its just for people of GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khanate

Once CPEC becomes operational and money starts rolling in, I'm positive both Pakistan and China would pour in more resources to develop the remaining holdouts or the last miles. I would absolutely love to travel through the Northern Areas of Pakistan and into Kashgar and beyond on a rail. One day for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Maxpane said:


> Any benefit for pakistan ?just asking question. hope people dnt mind.



China is Investing $54 Billion in Roads Rails Power Plants etc in Pakistan Benefits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Hareeb said:


> 1- Better and quick access to and from GB.
> 2- Tourism ⇧
> 3- Trade ⇧
> 4- Customs/Tolls
> 5- Lift in standard of living


Custom toll . how much pakistan can earn :-!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

First Train from China Second Train That'll Reach Karachi Port Qasim

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

My problem is how to endure the safety of the Kashagar to Karachi train route? Along the line there are many terrorist groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

Muhammad Omar said:


> First Train from China Second Train That'll Reach Karachi Port Qasim




Interesting picture.

Looks like CPEC has brought Pakistan Army and China closer than ever. Frontier Works Organization (FWO) is military's engineering and construction arm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hareeb

Maxpane said:


> Custom toll . how much pakistan can earn :-!


An average increase of 2.5-3%/year in total GDP of $270 billion will be caused by CPEC. Now calculate yourself.
Some say its approx. $5 billion per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

wanglaokan said:


> My problem is how to endure the safety of the Kashagar to Karachi train route? Along the line there are many terrorist groups.


I believe Pakistan's security forces

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Muhammad Omar

wanglaokan said:


> My problem is how to endure the safety of the Kashagar to Karachi train route? Along the line there are many terrorist groups.



I don't think there are terrorist groups in GB Punjab and Sindh one Train already went from Havelian to Karachi without even attack apart from that many Freight Tains are now Operation in Punjab and Sindh Area Even KPK oil train will start in coming weeks so no worries

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rasengan

wanglaokan said:


> My problem is how to endure the safety of the Kashagar to Karachi train route? Along the line there are many terrorist groups.



Brother the TTP militancy is virtually finished. Pakistan in the last five years has killed 30,000 terrorists and now they have no launch pad in Pakistan. We need to make sure Afghanistan is stabilized and pro-Pakistan/China. The Taliban are gaining power...they now control 40% of the country and are attacking our enemies. ISI did another smart move about two months ago. We allowed Gulbuddin Hekmatyar to do a peace deal with the Kabul Government which means we have a voice hidden in their parliament. Since Gulbuddin Hekmatyar comes from a more powerful Pashtun family than either Ghani and Karzai the majority of the Pashtun vote will come to him. Another terrorists group is the BLA which is also supported by India. At the moment they are surrendering in the hundreds and the Army must do a full scale operation in the area. They come from Afghanistan...to fight this problem the Army will fence the Afghan border and mine the entire area. All of these attacks have India's support brother....three months ago we captured the head spy leader Colonel Kulbhushan Yadav in Baluchistan. In the areas of FATA life has returned to normal and the army is building cantonments and new projects for the people. Pakistan and China will succeed brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hussain0216

footmarks said:


> I don't understand the financial benefit for pakistan in this. Chinese goods reaching pakistan with 50% reduction in logistics cost will mean nothing for Pakistan unless the goods shipped will now be sold at a price lower than earlier. What did I miss?



I dont think commodities are for Pakistan but the world market

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Maxpane said:


> Any benefit for pakistan ?just asking question. hope people dnt mind.



Trade route economics, or port economics.





https://www.amazon.com/Port-Economics-Routledge-Maritime-Masters/dp/0415777216

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

wanglaokan said:


> My problem is how to endure the safety of the Kashagar to Karachi train route? Along the line there are many terrorist groups.



You are right to the some extent that in the same contexts, we have been hearing about blasts alongside railway tracks in past and the same pattern was not just to score the kills as mostly track was damaged in neutral times which indicates the rivals plan about sending a message connect to this subject as well but the things is, security situation is getting better and we can see that things are progressing further. Strict measures and steps in respect of security, are taken and also there are many strategies to curb the such threat which will help ensure the security and safety of trade as well as people. 

For the moment, the active track is starting from Havelian to Karachi which is pretty much secured though as soon as the rest of the route link is completed, the security measures will be taken into consideration as well along the completion of project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Masha'Allah, it's like there's a new Eid every month in Pakistan at the moment.

I'm really, really impressed at the speed China moves, develops and grows.

I'm also very thankful to the Chinese people for their support for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xyxmt

User said:


> There is no direct railway link between the two countries, it will take considerable time and money before we get there ................ may be the cargo would be trucked once it reaches Pakistan's borders.



Cargo train -> Trucks -> Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

First cargo train from China leaves for Karachi

China and Pakistan have launched a direct rail and sea freight service, with the first cargo train departing from Yunnan, an inland province in southwest China, the official Xinhua news agency reported.

A cargo train loaded with 500 tonnes of commodities left Kunming, capital of Yunnan, for Karachi on Wednesday, marking the opening of the new route.

"The route helps locals businesses connect with the world market," a representative from the New Silk Road Yunnan Limited said.




The new rail, sea freight service will cut logistics cost, including that of transport, by 50 per cent compared to past services, the news agency reported.

The service is a part of China's Maritime Silk Road initiative of which the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor project (CPEC) is an extension.

Pakistan and China kicked off first trade activities under CPEC in October as over a hundred Chinese containers arrived at the Sust port in Hunza, following clearance from customs. The containers were headed to Gwadar.

*About CPEC*
The CPEC is a 3,000-kilometre network of roads, railways and pipelines to transport oil and gas from Gwadar Port to Kashgar city, northwestern China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

Proposed by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang during his visit to Pakistan in May 2013, the CPEC will act as a bridge for the new Maritime Silk Route that envisages linking three billion people in Asia, Africa and Europe.

An official agreement on the corridor was signed between the two countries in May this year during President Xi Jinping's historic visit to Pakistan.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1299838/first-cargo-train-from-china-leaves-for-karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

@WAJsal @Aether 

Kindly merge the thread here.

https://defence.pk/threads/first-cpec-cargo-train-from-china-leaves-for-karachi.464270/

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

xyxmt said:


> Cargo train -> Trucks -> Karachi



Cargo Train -> Trucks -> Cargo Train -> Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BABA AGHORI

footmarks said:


> I don't understand the financial benefit for pakistan in this. Chinese goods reaching pakistan with 50% reduction in logistics cost will mean nothing for Pakistan unless the goods shipped will now be sold at a price lower than earlier. What did I miss?


you missed the transit cost.... i guess Pakistan is not allowing transit for free... m not sure about it though...


----------



## Hyde

BABA AGHORI said:


> you missed the transit cost.... i guess Pakistan is not allowing transit for free... m not sure about it though...


It's just a fraction of total cost

Did you know that the average large letter post in UK costs £0.96p but if you buy a large letter sized product from China, it delivers for 99p which means they have cost of the product, postage to UK, eBay, paypal fees and their profit everything inclusive of 99p. The reason is, they dispatch such small products in millions and are able to take better offers from Royal Mail.

Its going to be likely that in Pakistan as well, they will be dispatching thousands and thousands of trucks which really translates a fraction of transit fee into billions of dollars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

Shotgunner51 said:


> Trade route economics, or port economics.
> 
> View attachment 357047
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Port-Economics-Routledge-Maritime-Masters/dp/0415777216





Shotgunner51 said:


> Trade route economics, or port economics.
> 
> View attachment 357047
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Port-Economics-Routledge-Maritime-Masters/dp/0415777216


Bhai g . its expensive . i cant afford it . can you plz elaborate in simple term?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

footmarks said:


> I don't understand the financial benefit for pakistan in this. Chinese goods reaching pakistan with 50% reduction in logistics cost will mean nothing for Pakistan unless the goods shipped will now be sold at a price lower than earlier. What did I miss?




As per indians logic, Pakistan would NEVER EVER have nuclear weapons or the economy to support it. Just as that indian fantasy failed then so will it now.



footmarks said:


> Even the US trusts chinese engineering prowess.
> 
> In movie 2012, the chinese built the modern Noah's ark to rescue humanity. In The martian, chinese rocket was used to resupply the spaceship to mars after the US rocket exploded after take-off. In Gravity, the reenrty module of chinese space station rescued the main protagonist.




BURNOL EXTRAVAGANZA



Muhammad Omar said:


> China is Investing $54 Billion in Roads Rails Power Plants etc in Pakistan Benefits




With many more billions earmarked for investment in the coming years and decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Maxpane said:


> Bhai g . its expensive . i cant afford it . can you plz elaborate in simple term?




In the short run, it refers to economic activities developed along the route, surrounding the transit hubs. Mostly services, B2C like traveler's lodge, hotel, restaurants, leisure, residential estates, retail banks, barber shops, ..... and B2B like utilities, warehousing, equipment repair, insurance, accounting, telecom, merchant banks .... etc.

In the long run, certain types of manufacturing (and advanced agriculture) can also develop to capture logistical convenience brought by the route/port. Logistics is a big business itself, for example cold chain, perishable logistics.

When there is traffic, there is business.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Maxpane

Shotgunner51 said:


> In the short run, it refer to economic activities developed along the route, surrounding the transit hubs. Most services, B2C like traveler's lodge, hotel, restaurants, leisure, and B2B like warehousing, equipment repair, insurance, accounting, telecom.
> 
> In the long run, certain types of manufacturing (a value adding process on physical goods) can also develop to capture logistical convenience brought by the route/port.


Thank you soooooooo muchhhhhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

A very welcome News ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

great step, welcome to Karachi, hope we will soon bring missing railway link of GB online before 2025 so Chinese and Pakistani trains can move without any loading unloading problem..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jinn Baba

Mashallah! it's starting already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Maxpane said:


> Thank you soooooooo muchhhhhhhh



You are welcome, let's do some business and get rich, good luck to you and every bros in Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## BABA AGHORI

Aether said:


> It's just a fraction of total cost
> 
> Did you know that the average large letter post in UK costs £0.96p but if you buy a large letter sized product from China, it delivers for 99p which means they have cost of the product, postage to UK, eBay, paypal fees and their profit everything inclusive of 99p. The reason is, they dispatch such small products in millions and are able to take better offers from Royal Mail.
> 
> Its going to be likely that in Pakistan as well, they will be dispatching thousands and thousands of trucks which really translates a fraction of transit fee into billions of dollars


Exactly, that what i said... transit cost... Pakistan would earn from it .. isn't it ..?. thanks to know Pakistan did not provided it for free.. like they did for US containers to Afghanistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Shotgunner51 said:


> You are welcome, let's do some business and get rich, good luck to you and every bros in Pakistan!


Yep. just want happy and prosperous pakistan along with china . cheers mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

BABA AGHORI said:


> Exactly, that what i said... transit cost... Pakistan would earn from it .. isn't it ..?. thanks to know Pakistan did not provided it for free.. like they did for US containers to Afghanistan...


Even that wasn't free... US had several supply lines going from Pakistan, Russia and other Central Asian countries. Pakistan charged flat rate of $250 per truck

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/u-s-apology-gets-pakistan-to-reopen-afghan-supply-lines-1.1257800

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Congratulations Pakistan, frankly I was not expecting it but I was waiting because that's a major milestone and marks the completion of a major chunk of the project. 

Now I'm waiting for 120 cranes / rigs and the western route to be completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*China launches direct rail, sea freight service between Kunming and Karachi*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1473947302632709





*China and Pakistan have launched a direct rail and sea freight service, with the first cargo train departing from Yunnan, an inland province in southwest China, the official Xinhua news agency reported.*
A cargo train loaded with 500 tonnes of commodities left Kunming, capital of Yunnan, for port city of Guangzhou from where the cargo will be loaded on ships and transported to Karachi, marking the opening of the new route.
"The route helps locals businesses connect with the world market," a representative from the New Silk Road Yunnan Limited said. The new service is said to reduce the transport cost by over 50 per cent.
The new rail, sea freight service will cut logistics cost, including that of transport, by 50 per cent compared to past services, the news agency reported.
The service is a part of China's Maritime Silk Road initiative of which the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor project (CPEC) is an extension.
Pakistan and China kicked off first trade activities under CPEC in October as over a hundred Chinese containers arrived at the Sust port in Hunza, following clearance from customs. The containers were headed to Gwadar.
*About CPEC*
The CPEC is a 3,000-kilometre network of roads, railways and pipelines to transport oil and gas from Gwadar Port to Kashgar city, northwestern China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.
Proposed by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang during his visit to Pakistan in May 2013, the CPEC will act as a bridge for the new Maritime Silk Route that envisages linking three billion people in Asia, Africa and Europe.
An official agreement on the corridor was signed between the two countries in May this year during President Xi Jinping's historic visit to Pakistan.
http://www.dawn.com/news/1299838/ch...a-freight-service-between-kunming-and-karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

shah1398 said:


> Am lil confused as which route would it follow as I seriously have no idea if any such rail connectivity exists between the two countries. The shipment would have to be offloaded as some point, transposed via road to any nearby railway station in Pakistan but I doubt if it would go directly to Karachi.
> 
> @Sinopakfriend My friend can U plz enlighten us which route would it follow as many members here including me are confused as right now there is no direct rail link between China and Pakistan.


`.


Dear Friend,

Not yet, there is no direct rail link. However, this is part of the plan to connect the two countries through, land, aire, sea and space, cyberspace (fiberglass network).

Rail links are planned. Pak railways need to upgrade first as well. For now the planned route is through GB just like the road. In a decade or so you can take a train in any major city of Pak and you will end up in China.

The simple plan is full integeration of Pak economy into Chinese and EEU economic spheres.

When the train connections are laid...you would be able to ship directly to EU all the way to Britian and of course, vice versa.

So very best of luck...however, a lot of work needs to be done by your Gov and peoples as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

*If Road and Railway Links Are Being Made Under CPEC Why Do They Need To Take The Long Sea Route to Karachi and BTW Doesn't China Already Ship Goods to Karachi Port????*


----------



## Kabira

The Eagle said:


> *The service will cut logistics cost by 50 per cent, the news agency reported.*



This is most important and there isn't even direct railway link with China yet. Hopefully by 2025 there will be railway track in Gilget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Hareeb said:


> An average increase of 2.5-3%/year in total GDP of $270 billion will be caused by CPEC. Now calculate yourself.
> Some say its approx. $5 billion per year.


Not bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunan

Sinopakfriend said:


> `.
> 
> 
> Dear Friend,
> 
> Not yet, there is no direct rail link. However, this is part of the plan to connect the two countries through, land, aire, sea and space, cyberspace (fiberglass network).
> 
> Rail links are planned. Pak railways need to upgrade first as well. For now the planned route is through GB just like the road. In a decade or so you can take a train in any major city of Pak and you will end up in China.
> 
> The simple plan is full integeration of Pak economy into Chinese and EEU economic spheres.
> 
> When the train connections are laid...you would be able to ship directly to EU all the way to Britian and of course, vice versa.
> 
> So very best of luck...however, a lot of work needs to be done by your Gov and peoples as well.


When CPEC is completed how much trade China will do from this route?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiqiu

Maxpane said:


> Any benefit for pakistan ?just asking question. hope people dnt mind.


When the empty trucks/trains/containers are going back to China, Pak's agriculture products and other seasonal produce like cherry/apricot etc can be loaded on to reach China faster and at low cost. Time and cost are the main factors for any seller to gain competitiveness. Once you have this advantage, all astute investors will flood into your country to utilise it for profits. Take cherry for example, because of its taste and red color,Chinese people are very fond of it as we think red brings luck, last year alone China imported some 6000 t from Australia by air freight. Consumers paid an average price of $14 per kilo for it and the demand is still increasing. So can you imagine what kind of benefit to your fruit growers this faster trip(say 2 or 3 days) and low freight cost can bring? And this is just one single item that I can think of right now and there will many more. It's like once one bird finds her favourite forest to nest , a countless number of others or other kinds will follow suit. Thus it is a small step for a giant leap

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maxpane

Tiqiu said:


> When the empty trucks/trains/containers are going back to China, Pak's agriculture products and other seasonal produce like cherry/apricot etc can be loaded on to reach China faster and at low cost. Time and cost are the main factors for any seller to gain competitiveness. Once you have this advantage, all astute investors will flood into your country to utilise it for profits. Take cherry for example, because of its taste and red color,Chinese people are very fond of it as we think red brings luck, last year alone China imported some 6000 t from Australia by air freight. Consumers paid an average price of $14 per kilo for it and the demand is still increasing. So can you imagine what kind of benefit to your fruit growers this faster trip(say 2 or 3 days) and low freight cost can bring? And this is just one single item that I can think of right now and there will many more. It's like once one bird finds her favourite forest to nest , a countless number of others or other kinds will follow suit. Thus it is a small step for a giant leap


Thanks for your kind effort to show some glimpse .


----------



## The Accountant

Samlee said:


> *If Road and Railway Links Are Being Made Under CPEC Why Do They Need To Take The Long Sea Route to Karachi and BTW Doesn't China Already Ship Goods to Karachi Port????*


Because land route is under development


----------



## The Eagle

@Oscar @WAJsal @Aether 

Kindly merge the thread here.

https://defence.pk/threads/china-la...t-service-between-kunming-and-karachi.464288/

Thanks.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Samlee said:


> *If Road and Railway Links Are Being Made Under CPEC Why Do They Need To Take The Long Sea Route to Karachi and BTW Doesn't China Already Ship Goods to Karachi Port????*


this is the misconception spreading by opposition, CPEC isn't the name of a single road


----------



## MadDog

Self Deleted.


----------



## Trisonics

Are these trains going to travel on a daily/weekly schedule from now on? or was this just a trial run? And how is this 50% cheaper? what is the transit fee?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

Sinopakfriend said:


> `.
> 
> 
> Dear Friend,
> 
> Not yet, there is no direct rail link. However, this is part of the plan to connect the two countries through, land, aire, sea and space, cyberspace (fiberglass network).
> 
> Rail links are planned. Pak railways need to upgrade first as well. For now the planned route is through GB just like the road. In a decade or so you can take a train in any major city of Pak and you will end up in China.
> 
> The simple plan is full integeration of Pak economy into Chinese and EEU economic spheres.
> 
> When the train connections are laid...you would be able to ship directly to EU all the way to Britian and of course, vice versa.
> 
> So very best of luck...however, a lot of work needs to be done by your Gov and peoples as well.



Thank U my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Trisonics said:


> Are these trains going to travel on a daily/weekly schedule from now on? or was this just a trial run? And how is this 50% cheaper? what is the transit fee?



Honestly can't you read the blood article...it clearly states that 50% is decreased through logistical costs. Which means they have used trains to ship the good to Guangzhou straight to Karachi instead of trucks. When the actual railway line is made trust me from Central and West China the costs of transportation will be cheaper than 50%. In my estimates Pakistan can take in 10%-15% of China exports once the project is matured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Why not Gwadar and why Karachi?


----------



## Tiqiu

Maxpane said:


> Thanks for your kind effort to show some glimpse .


No worries, cheers


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Rasengan said:


> The key challenge will be tunneling through the mountain and building a platform that is earthquake proof as well. The engines would also have to be powerful, however, the Chinese already have that technology. When this is completed not only will this become a great wonder of the world, however, a large chunk of west and central China's exports will go through Pakistan. Western people have been laughing at Chinese ghost cities....but what those idiots don't realize is that China expects its eastern population to move into these areas, therefore new industries will spring up all the way into Pakistan. This is my opinion....I could be wrong.


The way "How the West was On" for the USA. Quite a similarity...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

xyxmt said:


> Cargo train -> Trucks -> Karachi




Imagine a railway line going through that region of Pakistan .............. the whole journey would be heavenly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

User said:


> Imagine a railway line going through that region of Pakistan .............. the whole journey would be heavenly.



Eventually it will

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

airmarshal said:


> Why not Gwadar and why Karachi?



Cause there's no Railway line that Connects Gwadar yet


----------



## bzxcup

我想我'train to guangzhou,and ship to Karachi


----------

